# Avería placa inducción Bosch



## Francisco46 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola.
La placa es bosch PIM651EO1E.
La avería se produjo al conectar el segundo quemador de los dos que tiene, salto el interruptor general de la luz.
E cambiado dos transistores de potencia mas el diodo rectificador, con lo cual ya no salta la luz, pero ahora al poner el recipiente a calentar tras varios segundos después, se para con los números parpadeando e indicando error.
Agradecería alguna ayuda.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 29, 2012)

Amigo puedes brindar mas informacion?, dudo que podamos ayudarte asi.


----------



## Francisco46 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pues no se que otra información podría ofrecer?
Mando una foto por si sirve de ayuda. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Javier### (May 19, 2021)

Hola. Tengo una placa mixta inducción, radiación bosch descatalogada. El asunto es que los dos fuegos de inducción funcionan, el pequeño bien y el grande solo llega hasta el 4. El pulsador + no funciona y tampoco el botón de "super potencia" de la placa. ¿No sé si será del circuito de inducción ó del touch? Alguna ayuda. Gracias


----------

